# New boat setup



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Time to ask the experts, I will be picking up my new boat, Alumacraft Trophy 185 and I want to set it up properly for battery charging and electronics. At pickup the boat will have a Humminbird Helix 7 g2N DI, MinnKota Ulterra 80 I Pilot Link 24V, 2 trolling batteries and a main motor start battery, will also have a AM/FM radio. I will be looking to add Battery charger or chargers, ship to shore radio and at some point a second HB Helix 10 SI to marry up with the TM and Helix 7.

Question being 1. should I get 2 battery chargers, 1 for starting battery and I for the TM batteries or would 1, 3 bank charger capable of charging a deep cycle and 2 AGM be better.
2. Should I plan for second battery to run my electronics, 2 HB sonar/gps units, ship to shore radio along with the standard things like live well, lighting, AM/FM radio
3. Should I install a battery circuit on/off switch. should it be a single or multi circuit switch if I do install it.

Any input would be great


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I like the 3 bank charger, but I have a single charger for my fourth battery. I do use a second battery to run electronics. I do not use a battery circuit on/off. Just my setup on my Alumacraft 175 Pro Sport.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike,

Congrats on your boat! Better than getting married the first time!

1. A.) If all 3 batteries are close together in proximity, then one 3 bank digital SMART charger would be perfect. I run two Promariners (Gen 3 ProSport 15) that are smart meaning they charge the batteries that need it only when they need it, then trickle charge after that. Mine will charge batteries from 30% in 4.5 hours (Optima Blue top group 31 gel) or less. What makes one charger faster than another is Amperage, but remember gel can handle more amps than AGM. You don’t want to cook your battery. Minn Kota 3200 are great also and cheaper. Do not charge as fast because of less amps.
B.) If batteries are two in the floor under rod box up front and one in back by livewell, then you will need two chargers as recommended by manufacturers because of load/current/amperage drop. Or run heavier gauge wire to compensate for amperage drop. Mine are mounted under the console so they can get air, but aren’t subject to repeated inclement weather such as moister. If they do not ventilate properly they will over heat and fry...ask my uncle how we know this. He fried his Minn Kota 3200 after its second use on his new Pro V.

Promariner:
http://www.promariner.com/en/43015

Minn Kota:
https://minnkotamotors.johnsonoutdoors.com/battery-chargers/board-digital-chargers

2. Not necessary, but great insurance. You will not be running a kicker yet so basically you aren’t recharging while trolling all day unless you are using your big motor. I know you will be crappie fishing inland mostly not firing the big motor much between fishing spots so your battery is going to labor more than guys trolling all day using the alternator. This is something to consider. I would suggest running the highest group (series) you can fit in your boat like a 31. Many discussion on here as to why and how you will wear batteries out prematurely (group 24, 27) from draining them low each time you use. I was amazed the difference of Interstate Group 27’s going to Optima Group 31’s. I will never go back. Bicker about price, but to me it isn’t worth it. The size of a 31 Optima is shorter (but a hint taller) than an Interstate 27...AGM vs. Gel footprint.

3. Again, not necessary, but wouldn’t hurt. Not sure if you remember, but I run a 24 volt system for TM(had to because of factory wiring...long story). I run 4 batteries and want to upgrade to a Perko Switch to manage my usage more efficiently. What do I mean, well all batteries wired in SERIES draw down power equally. If I’m going for a short trip around the house for two hours, which I do frequently as you know, I could simply switch off two of those batteries so they aren’t used saving life/longevity. On the other hand, if I’m trolling all day using my TM for steering/Autopilot capabilities, then I would disengage the Perko so it drains all batteries simultaneously. I can usually get 14-16 hours trolling at 25% power. Add a rudder and troll with the waves and this increases significantly. Also if I have a battery failure then I could isolate the battery with Perko and help get home safely on the big pond. I like insurance when I’m on Erie.

Just my .02. Good luck and HAVE FUN with your new ride! Can’t wait to fish out of it with you this year!


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Great information, thank you and yes Josh we will definitely be chasing the crappie and you will be one of my first passengers. My big concern for having a second battery can probably be put on hold because I will only have the one HB unit for a while but a second unit is already in my wish list with BBG Marine. I have never ran HB before and not sure when a second unit is added how touch they may be with voltage and amp requirements. I'm sure this will be discussed over some crappie filets and a beer


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Congrats on your boat! Better than getting married the first time!


Awesome advice = EVEN BETTER COMMENT - still laughing (on this Hallmark holiday of Valentine's Day)


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

brettmansdorf said:


> Awesome advice = EVEN BETTER COMMENT - still laughing (on this Hallmark holiday of Valentine's Day)


Truth be told, I wouldn’t trade her for two good milkin’ goats...she’s a good-in!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Congrats on your boat! Better than getting married the first time!
> 
> ...


what gauge wire did you use to connect your your TM batteries into series? i have a 12 volt system and have really been considering running two batteries in series to increase run time. in my research i also found that i can actually charge all 3 batteries( 2 TM batteries in series and 1 cranking battery) with my onboard two bank charger if connected to the batteries correctly


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow. All those comments made me laugh really really hard. . And what every one above said....ya me too.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

RMK said:


> what gauge wire did you use to connect your your TM batteries into series? i have a 12 volt system and have really been considering running two batteries in series to increase run time. in my research i also found that i can actually charge all 3 batteries( 2 TM batteries in series and 1 cranking battery) with my onboard two bank charger if connected to the batteries correctly


I used No. 2. But that is a little overkill. No. 4 is plenty IF they are close in proximity. I crimped/made my own jumpers. I’m anal.

You’re right you can use a two bank but it will be slower.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL, BB isn’t kidding about the goats, I offered him a half dozen chickens and a 2 feeder piglet and he still wouldn’t make the trade.

RMK I did the same thing on my old boat and I used the same gauge wire as my 12 volt power drive MinnKota required and I never had a issue. I used my TM as steering while trolling 4 to 6 hours per trip. Disclaimer I had a 20’ Jon that was lighter then most deep vee boats.


----------

